# Colnago EPS (Swedish Review)



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Hopefully, this article will be translated into English. 

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=sv&u=http://www.velo.se/view.php%3Fid%3D3014&ei=Y0aNScmrF9SzjAfriv3DCg&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=2&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DColnago%2BEPS%2B2009%2B%25E2%2580%2593%2BExtra%2BPower%2BStrong%2B(!)%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

See if these work.

Swedish:
http://www.velo.se/view.php?id=3014

Googlelation:
http://translate.google.com/transla...tp://www.velo.se/view.php?id=3014&sl=sv&tl=en


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

good job guys.... the AM00 colour is what i'm waiting for, that's the best pic I've seen of it so far,


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Swede's reviewing a road bike. Isn't that like Eskimo's reviewing the latest swimsuits?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Here are some more photos

https://images.google.co.uk/imgres?...=colnago+eps&start=63&ndsp=21&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

slamy said:


> Swede's reviewing a road bike. Isn't that like Eskimo's reviewing the latest swimsuits?


Hey be nice! Swedes do have a long cycling season... Indoor from mid october to mid march (when all Swedish cyclists emmigrate to Mallorca for a couple of weeks), back indoors again from beginning of april (or whenever you arrive back from Mallorca) to end of April. Freeze your nuts off from end of April to end of June. Finally summer (July to August), which basically means mid 50's and rain. Second period of deep frozen nuts before heading back indoors again.

God do I ever miss Florida!!! :cryin:


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Bike costs $7000 and yet receives an 8 for bang for the buck?!?

Frame alone is half that---


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

audiojan said:


> Second period of deep frozen nuts before heading back indoors again.


In winter you need a mountain bike to make sure you can run from the polar bears that have come out of their summer sleep :thumbsup: 

(this coming from a member of the neighboring tribe: dear enemy in ice hockey and track and field games...)


----------

